# Drehrichtung Kondensatormotor



## golfsiew (28 Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich habe in meiner Pellet Heizung, (Buderus Logano SP251) einen Kondensatormotor eingebaut, der eine Dosierschnecke antreibt. Diese fördert die Pellets in den Brennerraum.
Folgendes Problem. Der Motor ( Buderus ArtikelNr.: 19940153) läuft mal links und mal rechts herum an. Die Mechanik, Dosierschnecke und das Lager wurden schon gewechselt, so das alles leichtgängig ist. Der Kondensator 1myF 450V wurde ebensfalls schon gewechselt. Hat noch jemand eine Idee woran esliegen kann. 
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Wincctia (28 Juni 2019)

Hallo
hast du schon mal die Spülen des Motors geprüft? Wie viel Ohm Wiederstand haben die? Spannung am Kondensator geprüft? Alles richtig verkabelt ? 

kannst Evtl mal einnPaar Fotos machen? 



Gruß Tia


----------



## Mavorkit (28 Juni 2019)

Hi,

Wie hätte den die Mechanik bzw. Die Lager die Drehrichtung des Motors ändern sollen?
Bei der Steinmetz Schaltung kann die Drehrichtung nur gedreht werden, wenn der Kondensator von L auf N (oder umgekehrt) wechselt. Da der Kondensator meistens fest an Motor angeklemmt ist, würde ich das Mal ausschließen.
Alternativ kann auch L und N vertauscht werden (den Stecker falsch herum in die Steckdose). Das würde dann aber von der Steuerung aus kommen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einfach in der Steuerung eine Funktion zur Drehrichtungsumkehr um die Schnecke bei Blockierung frei zu fahren oder so? In diesem Fall würde ich Mal dort die Relais prüfen. Sind aber alles nur Vermutungen, da der Aufbau ja nicht wirklich bekannt ist.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2019)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Alternativ kann auch L und N vertauscht werden (den Stecker falsch herum in die Steckdose). Das würde dann aber von der Steuerung aus kommen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einfach in der Steuerung eine Funktion zur Drehrichtungsumkehr um die Schnecke bei Blockierung frei zu fahren oder so?


DrehRichtungsUmkehr durch die Steuerung ist ein gutes Stichwort. Leider erfahren wir nicht, was vorher am Platz des neuen KondensatorMotors gewerkelt hat. 
Gab es vorher eine gewollte DrehrichtungsUmkehr, so wäre diese nicht allein durch das Ersetzen eines vorher vorhandenen KondesatorMotors durch einen neuen verloren gegangen.
Auch eine vorher nicht vorhandene Umkehr wäre dadurch nicht in eine unerklärliche, ungewollte, sporadisch auftretende umgewandelt worden. 
Umpolen durch "Stecker falsch herum in der Steckdose" kann es nicht sein. Der KondensatorMotor kann nicht lesen und weiss deshalb nicht, welcher Pol L und welcher N ist.
Du meinst vielleicht, wenn der dritte Pol des Motors vor und nach dem Drehen des Steckers mit dem SL verbunden ist? Nur wenn der FI-Schalter fehlt.



golfsiew schrieb:


> ich habe in meiner Pellet Heizung, (Buderus Logano SP251) einen Kondensatormotor eingebaut, der eine Dosierschnecke antreibt.


Gib's zu, golfsiew, was hast Du durch den KondensatorMotor ersetzt? Eine HandKurbel?
Dreht wirklich Dein Motor mal so und mal anders herum? Oder dreht nur die Schnecke mal so und mal anders herum? Versteckt sich vielleicht zwischen Motor und Schnecke irgendein IntelligenzVortäuschZwecksBlockadenBehebungsGetriebe?  Oder gibt's da einen Schalter, der bei Überschreitung eines vorgegebenen Drehmoments die Zuleitung mal kurz auf das "andere Ende" des Kondensators umleitet? 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Mavorkit (28 Juni 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Umpolen durch "Stecker falsch herum in der Steckdose" kann es nicht sein. Der KondensatorMotor kann nicht lesen und weiss deshalb nicht, welcher Pol L und welcher N ist.
> Du meinst vielleicht, wenn der dritte Pol des Motors vor und nach dem Drehen des Steckers mit dem SL verbunden ist? Nur wenn der FI-Schalter fehlt.



Natürlich kann das der Motor nicht lesen, aber der Kondensator wird dann auch von dem anderen Leiter versorgt.
Und wenn ich mich richtig an die Steinmetzschaltung erinnere, muss zur Drehrichtungsumkehr der Kondensator von anderen Leiter versorgt werden. Aber wenn ich es recht überlege, wird ja dann auch die Wicklung mit umgepolt und es hebt sich gegenseitig auf [emoji28]. Muss die Hitze sein...

Gruß

Mavorkit


Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2019)

Das wird aber mit 99,9% Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Steinmetzschaltung sein, sondern ein "normaler" Kondensatormotor mit Haupt- und Hilfswicklung. Die für den Anlauf notwendige Phasenverschiebung in der Hilfswicklung wird durch den Kondensator realisiert. Ist der Kondensator oder die Hilfswicklung defekt, dann läuft der Motor entweder nicht oder in einer undefinierten Drehrichtung an.

Darum sollte wie schon in der ersten Antwort von Wincctia beschrieben, geprüft werden ob die Hilfswicklung überhaupt noch Durchgang hat, bzw. am Besten die Widerstandswerte der Haupt- und Hilfswicklung gemessen werden.


----------



## golfsiew (29 Juni 2019)

Hallo, der Kondensatormotor war schon immer in der Anlage verbaut. Wie oben schon beschrieben gehört dieser zu einem Buderus Brenner.
Das mit dem Stecker anderum einstecken, bzw. eine L/N Umpolung ist doch quatsch. Dieser ist fest an der Heizungsplatine angeklemmt. Die Steuerung gibt auch immer auf 1 L und auf 2 N aus.
Wie gesagt, es hat ja seit 2006 funktioniert. Außerdem funktioniert eine Drehrichtungsänderung beim Kondensator normaler weise durch unterschiedliche Verschaltung des Kondensators zwischen Haupt- und Hilfswicklung.


Um die erste Frage zu beantworten: Zwischen den beiden Anschlüssen wo die Zuleitung drauf geht habe ich ca. 730Ohm Widerstand.
Im Anhang ein Bild vom Anschluss des Motors. Das graue Kabel kommt aus Heizung (L+N). An dem schwarzen hängt der Kondensator. Wie soll ich die Hilfswicklung messen?


----------



## Mavorkit (29 Juni 2019)

Sorry mein Fehler.

Rot auf blau ist die Hilfswicklung und rot auf grau ist die Hauptwicklung.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2019)

Bei dir sind Haupt- und Hilfswicklung so wie es aussieht nicht separat nach außen geführt, sondern mit einem gemeinsamen Anschluss.
Vermutung:
rot = gemeinsamer Anschluss Haupt- und Hilfswicklung
blau = Hilfswicklung
grau = Hauptwicklung

Gemessene Widerstände von rot-blau = Widerstand Hilfswickung, rot-grau = Widerstand Hauptwicklung, blau-grau = Widerstand Haupt- plus Hilfswicklung.

Zum Durchmessen am besten einmal die Anschlüsse ablöten.


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juni 2019)

golfsiew schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es hat ja seit 2006 funktioniert.


Wie gesagt? In welchem Thread? In diesem hast Du ausser "Vielen Dank im vorraus" (immerhin!) noch nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel gesagt und verzeihst uns deshalb (und wegen der Hitze) bitte die "quatschigen" Einlagen.

Schönes WE! Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## golfsiew (1 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt die Wicklungen gemessen:
Hilfswicklung rot zu blau = unendlich Ohm
Hauptwicklung rot zu grau = 723 Ohm
Fazit: ich werde jetzt einen neuen Motor kaufen. Die Freunde von Buderus verlangen dafür ca. 650,-€
Trozdem an alle vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Heinileini (1 Juli 2019)

golfsiew schrieb:


> Fazit: ich werde jetzt einen neuen Motor kaufen.


Das verstehe ich nicht, Dirk. Vor ein paar Tagen hiess es doch noch . . .


golfsiew schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe in meiner Pellet Heizung, (Buderus Logano SP251) einen Kondensatormotor eingebaut


Du meintest also gar nicht, dass Du "zeitnah" den KondensatorMotor eingebaut hast - oder war es ein "zeitnaher" Einbau eines uralt-Exemplars?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Plan_B (2 Juli 2019)

@heinileini

Ich weiß nicht warum Du auf der Formulierung rumreitest. Ein zeitlicher Bezug steht dort nicht. Den deutest Du da wahrscheinlich "wegen der Hitze" rein. Es wird also Zeit für einen Umzug in den Kühlschrank.

"Schon immer verbaut" und "wie gesagt...seit 2006" deutet auf Anlagenerstellung 2006 und den noch ersten Motor hin. Nicht oder? "wie gesagt" bezieht sich vermutlich auf "seit 2006" um auch auf die vorhergehende Reklamation einzugehen.

@golfsiew
Bei dem Motorpreis tippe ich auf einen Getriebemotor (als Kompletteinheit). Evtl. hast Du einen Motorenwickler in der Nähe, das wird deutlich günstiger. Oder Du ersetzt durch einen passenden Motor eine beliebigen Herstellers. Da gibt es sicher was passendes oder passend zu machendes.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Juli 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> @heinileini
> Ich weiß nicht warum Du auf der Formulierung rumreitest. Ein zeitlicher Bezug steht dort nicht. Den deutest Du da wahrscheinlich "wegen der Hitze" rein.


Ist doch naheliegend: wegen der Hitze! Aber, ich schwör's, in diesem Fall war es nicht die Hitze.
Ist doch auch naheliegend: Jemand baut einen Motor ein, stellt fest "geht nicht" und wendet sich Hilfe-suchend an dieses stets hilfsbereite Forum.
Zugegeben, nirgendwo in #1 steht "Ich habe gerade einen Motor eingebaut und er läuft mal links herum, mal rechts herum, mal gar nicht, was bei dem Vorgänger nie passiert ist - der lief immer nur brav in einer Richtung."
Trotzdem habe ich die Worte des TE in etwa so gedeutet, mehr oder weniger unbewusst.

Mein MatheLehrer sagte immer "Über Selbstverständliches spricht man nicht.". Und die meisten ThemenErsteller in diesem, aber auch in anderen Foren, halten sich ganz eisern an dieses Prinzip.
Die vom TE nicht erwähnten Selbstverständlichkeiten lösen dann einen Tsunami von Gegenfragen aus bei denen, für die ganz andere Dinge selbstverständlich sind.
Oder aber sie lösen Missverständnisse aus, die sich erst kurz vor Ende des Thread aufklären. Ob dieses Phänomen einen positiven TemperaturKoeffizienten besitzt, weiss ich leider nicht. 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## golfsiew (10 Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich habe den Motor neu Wickleln lassen, funktioniert wieder. Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------

